# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Ikarus Antivirus. Anyone tried this??

## Ultima Weapon

I've tried Ikarus version 1.0.60, to see how good it is.

These are my modest opinions:

First of all, these are the characterisrics I've seen on my computer.

1. It uses a lot of RAM. I have 512M of RAM, so I have to consider this.  

2. It's very intrusive when a scan is active. It needs CPU constantly, not letting me work on other things at the same time.  

3. High amount of false positives. When it said that I had 10 viruses, my reaction was WTF...  
I studied what these files where and they were not viruses.  

4. Fast instalation.  

5. Good uninstall. (No files remains nor important registry keys)  

6. Easy to configure.  

Well, my overall opinion of Ikarus is below average, I like Kaspersky Better!!!
Even Nod32 & Avira is better than it & I like this two lesser than kaspersky.



Has any virus info members tried IKARUS? :Huh: 
Comments on it pls?

----------


## XP user

From what I understood (and I'm not alone in this), Ikarus 'uses' other companies' (in particular Kaspersky's) databases. 

Paul

----------


## Ultima Weapon

IC, But it makes a lot of false positives & is heavy on memory & cpu usage, Aside from kaspersky, does it use anything else??

----------


## Sjoeii

I heard some great things about it.

----------


## pooh4

> I heard some great things about it.


it's true

----------


## Sjoeii

Please do tell more.

----------

